# Area in America to rough it



## db3kfan

Wondering if any of yall know of a good place to get out of the city for awhile. Away from trails and such.


----------



## FreeBHamster

Once the summer hits all sorts of spots in the North Cascades, WA. Or if you want to head out a little earlier the Olympic mountains out on the olympic peninsula of Washington are pretty amazing.


----------



## compass

If you have a good map, compass, and know how to use them, there are tons of great places you wouldn't even expect. I once went backpacking in Yosemite during the height of the summer tourist season and didn't see or hear another soul the whole time I was off trail in the back country.


----------



## db3kfan

sweet, thanks guys. ive been reading up on compass/map usage. im close to yosemite, but i would like to get some hunting in. maybe come in and out of the park boundries,


----------



## compass

Yosemite is a huge park. There are plenty of areas in the Sierras and the foothills you could find to camp and at least not hunt in a National Park. I'm not sure about when the hunting seasons are and all that.

Where are you at?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

compass said:


> Yosemite is a huge park. There are plenty of areas in the Sierras and the foothills you could find to camp and at least not hunt in a National Park. I'm not sure about when the hunting seasons are and all that.
> 
> Where are you at?



Well yosemite is government property, I dont think that you can hunt on their property, hell you cant even have a weapon of any kind on their property.


----------



## Angela

Even camping in the park is not legal without a backcountry permit, not that it's that hard to avoid park rangers in the more remote parts of the park but do watch out for them.


----------



## compass

Nah, I was telling him to find a place other than Yosemite. But there are great places in the Sierras and foothills, I'm only familiar with the area around North Fork, up Mammoth Pools road.


----------



## stove

I'll be in the sierras/yosemite as part of my thru-hike. In your OP you spec'd an area AWAY from trails...

How proficient as backcountry nagivation are you? How far into the backcountry are you interested in going, before leaving any connection to society behind? A simply weekend getaway, or full on Into The Wild type adventure?

Depending on your preferences, there exists plenty of backcountry of every type around the country...Do you have any particular preferences for climate, temperature, ecosystem etc?


----------



## db3kfan

well, im in carson city right now. just got here yesterday. i plan to stay in the west for awhile. i wanna stay out there for at least three weeks. the sierras are probably where i'm gonna go. any good sierra recomendations?


----------



## Shoestring

*Flying to Alaska has always been fairly cheap from "SeaTac" airport!*
*The least I have ever paid was $88.00 O/W and the most expensive ever was still only $211.00!*

*Between Fairbanks and Anchorage on the Parks Hiway near the Healey, Alaska area has tons of places that you can back-country hike out into oblivion! lol!*

*Seward, Alaska township too is really nice...............(Go camp out on "Exit Glacier" only 8 miles outside Seward)!!!*


----------



## db3kfan

yeah, but i don't think i could fly with a rifle or a bow. which reminds me, if i have very little experience with archery, though some, should i stick with a rifle?


----------



## finn

How much rifle experience do you have? Bows do have the advantage of being lighter, quieter, and more forgiving of mistakes (except for that elbow, haha), but arrows are bulky and expensive compared to cartridges, even though in a pinch making arrows is much easier than making bullets and propellant. Rifles are more accurate for longer distances, less sensitive to wind and elevation drops, and are easier to learn. It depends more on your hunting style.


----------



## Shoestring

*You can fly with a rifle or bow.*
*(Of course you have to check them "underneith" the plane)! ha ha!*
*I have seen literally hundreds of people check guns and bows, knives on planes, they just have to be placed under.*




db3kfan said:


> yeah, but i don't think i could fly with a rifle or a bow. which reminds me, if i have very little experience with archery, though some, should i stick with a rifle?


----------



## db3kfan

prolly stick with a rifle.

no shit? under the plane eh? sweet man.


----------



## flashinglights

If you're flying and want to avoid the extra hassle, you could also ship your rifle to a federal firearms licensed person, usually a gun dealer or pawn shop, near your destination. probably have to pay a small fee for the service (10-20 bucks or so). any FFL should be able to do this for you. try arfcom if you need to locate one that's extra friendly.


----------



## oldmanLee

Would suggest that you pack a small single shot shotgun(20 ga. would do nicely),as you will probably get more shots at small game than large.Also,its a bit wasteful to shoot big game when you lack the means or time to process out the total carcass.As to the rifle,just remember Capstick,and would also look at Col. Wheland's writings on the subject.


----------



## FilXeno

db3kfan said:


> well, im in carson city right now. just got here yesterday. i plan to stay in the west for awhile. i wanna stay out there for at least three weeks. the sierras are probably where i'm gonna go. any good sierra recomendations?



There are some awesome places near Carson. Take 395 south to gardnerville (home town, hah) and take 88 south to Hope Valley. You can pretty much get dropped off ANYWHERE in Hope Valley and walk south into beautiful Nat'l forest land (Toyobe, i believe). The Pacific crest trail runs through there, so if you take it for a bit, you can split off to a ton of great spots.


----------



## GutterGrayse

I usually just run off in the foothills of the cascades or run around western montana. They don't care what you do, really, in Montana.


----------



## dysaster

When I was a kid (8 or 9) my dad took my brother and I camping in Northern AZ. It was called Lee's Ferry, I remeber it being very beautiful, of course there are endless amazing areas in Arizona. Also a place called Beaver Creek is fun. I have'nt been there since I was little though so I don't know what it looks like now, and I couldnt tell you how to get there.
Take care
-Jeff


----------



## Wolfeyes

oldmanLee said:


> Would suggest that you pack a small single shot shotgun(20 ga. would do nicely),as you will probably get more shots at small game than large.Also,its a bit wasteful to shoot big game when you lack the means or time to process out the total carcass.As to the rifle,just remember Capstick,and would also look at Col. Wheland's writings on the subject.



Very good advice ^^^.

I'm a fan of lever action rifles myself. For anywhere east of the Missisippi, except maybe in moose country, a lever action .30-30, .45LC or .44 mag is plenty *IF* you know how to handle it.

Out west on the other hand, even if you're a crack shot, I'd still suggest going for something bigger. If you're recoil sensitive, the .45-70 is adequate. If you can handle it, go for something like a .444 or .450 Marlin.

If you're going to carry a shotgun, the 20 Ga is good as an all around, but even though it gets a bit of a bad rep, I'm a champion of the .410. For small game, if you're a good shot, it's plenty, and ammo is cheaper, not to mention the whole kit (gun and ammo) will be lighter to carry.

If you _really_ want to rough it, learn how to make blackpowder and go with a muzzle loader. Get the molds to cast your own bullets and collect wheel weights. True, wheel weights are a harder alloy, but they'll work in a pinch.


----------



## tallhorseman

db3kfan said:


> Wondering if any of yall know of a good place to get out of the city for awhile. Away from trails and such.



The Mississippi River has a flood plain that is pretty good hiking when the river is low. I'm pretty sure the Arkansas, Missouri, Ohio are the same, but I've never traveled them. When the river is low I'm usually somewhere between Vicksburg, MS and Vidalia, LA. When hiking the floodplain, you're never more than five or ten miles from civilization, but It seems really remote.

Gun talk: Most survivalists own at least one .22. They are relatively quiet(You can even buy short and/or sub-sonic rounds). The bullets are really small (5 X 12-25 mm, depending on the round) so you can carry lots of them in a pocket. The last deer I killed, back before I turned all Hippy n shit, I killed with a .22, 100 yards from my dads home, and he was at home but didn't even hear the shot. 

Survivalist mentality is that with a .22 You could stuff five hundred rounds in your jean pockets, successfully hunt small game with it, and use it to quietly bushwhack a commie intruder to acquire a more powerful rifle later. 

They also have practically no recoil and you can find them in a really compact size. Look up the .22 caliber "cricket".


----------



## spoorprint

Look at the National Forests instead of the National Parks.
Less use and fewer rules.You can carry a gun in the states that permit it.
Drawback-you might run into a clear cut or some old oil wells.


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

To anyone that's interested, I know of a piece of rarely used private land that's located up in the Black Hills (South Dakota).

It's of good size, and located just outside a small town called Custer. Once you get to Custer, there's a highway heading south out of town, if you take it for a few miles you'll eventually see a row of trailers on the east side of the road. The land is the wooded area directly east of these trailers. If you pass an industrial looking complex with fences, you've gone too far (it's a juvenile boot camp, a place my family knows FAR too well). From what I understand it's owned by some rich family out of Minneapolis, they only camp there for about a week during the 4th of July. Other than that it's completely left alone.

Anywhere in the Black Hills National forest is a great place to camp. Beautiful, very rugged, and thickly wooded, so it's fairly easy to hide out there and not be seen.


----------



## L.C.

my back yard is the foot of the ozarks. great views. just gotta watch the 'the good ol' boy "farmers". survival rifles-410 n 22 combo.i also have an 2 action 22 that brakes down and all componants fit into the stock, the combo brakes in half. cheap ? 410 granny gun. you can use different ammo instead of different cal. used to be under $100 new. now? but its good for birds to deer,and simpler is better.


----------



## scamp

My favorite place to camp out in the woods and eat fish is arkansas near the oklahoma border 
Its beautiful big waterfalls tons of bright blue springs and nobody fucks with you the cops acctually came and check on us once 
I would fish with a stick, string, hook and bugs and still catch fish 
plus theres great moonshine out there
ps. stay away from the hills (really)


----------

